# Packages do not work since installing FreeBSD 9.1



## neilms (Jan 17, 2013)

If I try [CMD=]"pkg_add -r"[/CMD] for anything I get the same error that the package cannot be found. Why is this?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2013)

> Please note that precompiled third-party packages are not available for 9.1-RELEASE at the time of release. See the Availability section below for further details.


http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/announce.html


----------

